# Conseils pour achat d'écouteurs



## HuHy (11 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour voila je voudrais avoir vos conseils parceque j'en ai un peu marre des écouteurs du Ipod on m'as dit qu'il y avait moyen d'avoir un bien meilleur son de redécouvrir la musique!
Etant un passionné de musique je voudrais savoir quels écouteurs (je ne veux pas de casque) ont le meilleur son (pas forcément en terme de volume...) et aussi je voudrais savoir si les intra auculaires peuvent être dangereux...

Mon budget ira maximum vers les 60e mais a savoir combien de temps dureront des écouteurs comme ca?

Merci a vous


----------



## fandipod (11 Janvier 2009)

Je pense pas que les intra-auriculaires endommage les oreilles... J'ai des écouteurs intra-auriculaires à te proposer ce sont les Créative EP630. voici le lien si dessous si tu souhaites consulter les avis des internautes : http://tv-video.fnac.com/a2190895/Accessoire-image-et-son-Casque-audio-Creative-EP-630?PID=64524!!! 

Bonne journée


----------



## HuHy (11 Janvier 2009)

Merci Fanipod
Pas d'autres suggestions pour les autres?


----------



## BlueVelvet (11 Janvier 2009)

Ben tu dis ne pas vouloir de casque, mais perso je suis ravi de ce mini-casque peu encombrant et à la qualité remarquable:
http://www.sennheiserfrance.com/sennheiser/icm_frz.nsf/root/05207
Il est vraiment petit tout en offrant une spatialité épatante.
Sennheiser, la référence pour tout ce qui est sonore, propose aussi des écouteurs et intra-auriculaires je crois...


----------



## fandipod (12 Janvier 2009)

Je confirme que chez Sennheiser font des écouteurs intra-auriculaire.


----------



## enark78 (14 Janvier 2009)

Si tu veux des écouteurs vraiment énormes en terme de qualité sonore, je te conseil les boses (c'est des intra auriculaires). tous ceux a qui je les ai fait essayer se les ont acheter.


----------



## wath68 (14 Janvier 2009)

Pour l'instant j'ai ceux-là, des intra-auriculaires Philips à 29,90 et j'en suis très content.
J'imagine qu'ils doivent être moins performants que des Bose ou des Sennheiser, mais pour le prix je trouve qu'ils se défendent très bien.


----------



## jeanbonneau (3 Février 2009)

Voila je suis nouveau sur ce forum mais apparament pas mal de monde est faché avec les écouteurs iPod classique mais peut etre devriez vous essayé les écouteurs _in ears_ de iPod. il sont pas mal du tout, confortable  et je peux en vendre à 35 euros (neuf cela va de soi  ). Si jamais vous êtes interessé, veuillez me contacter à l'adresse suivante : THEBAULT_Simon@hotmail.fr


PS : Si les annonces à caractères publicitaires que je viens d'écrire gène qqn mad, me prévenir aussitot, merci d'avance.


----------



## soad78 (4 Février 2009)

Moi j'ai acheté des écouteurs de la marque Néo sur Cdiscount, et ils sont 100 fois meilleurs que ceux d'Apple, là on entends à merveille les graves, du pure bonheur !!!! 

http://www.cdiscount.com/search/eco...f-1063309-NEO_CASQUE.html?search=ecouteur+neo

Avec les frais de ports, il y en a pour même pas 10&#8364; !


----------



## blackdevil_3108 (4 Février 2009)

Moi j'utilise des intras de marque Koss http://www.amazon.fr/Koss-SparkPlug-Ecouteurs-stéréo-hifi/dp/B00081A2DQ

Ca fait 2 ans que je les ai et ils ont toujours un son d'enfer, c'est pour les amateurs de basses profondes. Je n'utilise même plus mon casque Sennheiser tellement ces petits intras sont merveilleux, tant en qualité de son qu'en puissance en surtout en confort car ils se placent comme des boules Kies et prennent la forme de l'oreille interne et te coupent du monde extérieur, et en+ ils ne bougent plus dutout même en courant!!


----------



## hubetwo (6 Février 2009)

Un seul mot : Shure
Une merveille !


----------



## Pampi (7 Février 2009)

Salut,
Pour ma part j'ai craqué pour les in-ear d'apple avec la télécommande implémentée sur le fil de l'oreillette droite.
Mon retour, très bon son (équivalent à des sennheiser) et la télécommande est très pratique! 
Plus besoin de se geler les mains ou sortir mon iPod dans le métro etc....
En revanche le prix est un peu élevé....


----------

